# 3br/1ba 2.9 acres SE OK



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

We have a 3br 1ba little farmhouse in SE OK. It sits on 2.9 acres with a huge old barn with stalls for horses, goats, cows, whatever. It also has a smaller barn that is set up for rabbits and chickens. There is a garden spot and a small orchard. The orchard has plum, peach, apricot, apple, elderberry, and fig. There are wild cherry trees and wild berries everywhere. The views of the mountains are fantastic! 
The house has 816 sq ft and was built in 1930. It is shaded by huge, old oak trees. The yard is beautiful and the neighbors are fantastic. We are seriously going to miss it here. We have put blood, sweat, and tears into this place. We have won and lost a lot here. It has some great memories. We have done a lot of work here and there is still some to do, but not much. 
I have pics if anyone is interested. You can even email me personally at [email protected] if you like.
Our house is located just outside of Heavener, OK going east toward Arkansas. The AR state line is only 9 miles away. 
Asking price is $39,000 OBO. Taxes are $428/yr. 
If you have any questions at all please feel free to ask. 
We do have a realtor, but I have yet to see this house listed on her website. I will have to put anyone interested in this place in touch with her. She is a really great lady though so don't worry. She works for buyers and sellers. 
Thanks,
Andi


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Sounds nice. Pictures would most definitely help.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have pics I just don't any place to put them. I have to email them separately. Sorry. I have no online folder for them. 

I am editing this to say that I am setting up a photobucket account as I type. Once completed I will add the link.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad106/hillbillywoman69/House pics/

Link to pics of house and yard.
Thanks,
Andi


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

sent you a pm


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

I have been to Andi's house a couple of times. It is a really nice place! The barn is nice, but it needs some work, but it would be well worth it. 


Amanda


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Amanda. Yes, the barn is one of those really old, really huge barns. It is beautiful. It does need work to make it what it once was, but we put our money and energy into the house instead. This place used to be part of a much larger ranch. The barn was the main barn on the ranch. This house was built in 1930 so we know it wasn't the main house. The main house would have been built earlier than that. 
There is a lot of history right here. And we are history fans so we like it.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad106/hillbillywoman69/House pics/
Lots of pics!!!!! 
Price is now $38,500. We will pay up to $1500 of buyer's closing costs. Or you can choose to have new architectural shingles put on the roof. Your choice. Thanks,


----------



## jerryf (Apr 1, 2006)

I am from Minnesota. I see snow........we would like to escape winter,
our winter is Nov-April, 30 to -30*, 36 inches of snow or more.
I see your pictures of snow.......what is the climate like each season?
Is the septic and well in good working order, type of heat, short or long driveway.........then gravel road of black top?
Foundation of the house.......big timbers on stone piling, crawl space?
Size and distance of nearest town?

On the house, what are the projects yet to be done?

Jerry


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Jerry, I have spent many, many winters in MN. Especially in Northern MN. My whole family is up there. My son is a member of the MN National Guard. We KNOW snow!! 
The reason we took those pics of the snow is because we don't often get any. lol That was about 4" tops and we were very excited! 
The septic has been cleaned out recently and is working fine. We are on city water although we are not in town. It is very cheap even when we had all 7 of us here. 
Spring is wonderful and so is Fall. We have cooler weather but still warm enough to be in shirt sleeves. Very comfortable. The winters are not dry like MN. It is humid here making the cold really feel cold. And since I have lived both places I can say that in all honesty. 
The summers are HOT. No lie there. It has been triple digits for the last few weeks. Makes you feel like you pitched your tent at the doors of Mordor. 
The heat is either by propane heater or by wood stove. You can have either one, but not both. There isn't room on the hearth for both. lol
The drive way is short to the house, but also goes down to the barn. There is a black top hwy but our driveway comes off the dirt service road. It is parallel to the blacktop so you can get in and out easier. 
The foundation of the house was recently leveled and re-set. It has the big timbers with concrete blocks and some rock foundation. There is plenty of room to crawl under. I have had to crawl up under it before. 
We repaired the foundation and the all the plumbing has been replaced. 
Heavener is the closest town. There are around 3000 people there. It is 1.2 miles away. My favorite place is also the closest and that is the feed store. Really good hard working folks run it. 
Projects...Well before we turn the house over we still have several little things that we are doing. But as for big projects....(this is what I would do if we were staying, not necessarily what needs to be done). I would put a new door on the back, frame up the sliders on the front and put a real door in, and replace all the windows. There are 9 windows to replace. Just to make it more efficient. The windows that are here work fine. 
I would also put a new roof on. The roof that is here does not leak but has a swag in a section. The swag is there because someone added on the two bedrooms and didn't frame the roof the same as the rest of the house. They used 24" centers vs the 16" centers. We could have the swag fixed but were told once they started jacking that up the roof would start leaking and we would have to replace it. 
We have estimates and they are very cheap. 
And if I were a rich woman I would renovate the whole barn. I think it is beautiful and needs some TLC. I would also paint it red. But then that is just me.


----------



## jerryf (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the answers and insights. Your honesty is refreshing. I enjoyed or reply. I have not lived anywhere but Minnesota. I receive a pension and SS so we can live anywhere. Been to Missouri its warmer, pretty, greener, small affordable farms but hotter and humid.
Perhaps you have been more places. Is there a state where its 50-70 degrees
most of the time, no winter cold, rainfall for pastures -- green-(I have Shetland sheep and chickens) but not rain all the time (Washington/Oregon), good breezes so there isn't heavy humidity.........AND has affordable small farmsteads 2-6 acres? Northern Texas? Or does no such place exist?

Jerry


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Actually I don't think that state exists. I have asked my husband several times that very same question. He is an over the road truck driver. He has been everywhere and stayed everywhere. He is from Texas and (married) we have lived in OK, TX, MN, and AL. He has lived in CA and worked in AK, but that was before me. I lived in FL, VA, NY, KS, IL, and a couple of other states before him. So we have been just about everywhere. And I can say with all honesty that he won't live anywhere but OK now. We even found some places just over the AR line but he wouldn't move there because it isn't OK. 
He wants to retire here. He can't really handle the heat or humidity but it is better here than some places. He loves his a/c/! It's what makes it possible for him to live wherever he wants. 
If you value temperatures over price and attitudes, then what you are looking for is CA or CO. But you will pay a pretty penny for either place unless you can find some off grid CO ranch land for sale. 
Northern Texas would not be a good option. Being from TX and living all over the state I can say HUMID/HOT describes the east/south part and DRY/HOT describes the north/west part. 
You might want to check out TN or KY although they are heavy on humidity too. I'm sorry. I don't give out much hope do I? lol


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh and Jerry, the winters here aren't bad at all. They get worse up in NE OK. I40 is the divider line for bad weather. Winters right here are easier than most of the state. It is because we are shielded here I think. Poteau is about 15 miles away and they get it worse than us. The only real season you would have to deal with here is Summer. And it is better here than AL, MS, FL, or TX. (speaking from experience). Just keep the a/c, attic fan, or swamp cooler going!


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

You can email me privately if you would like. It's [email protected].


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

We just accepted a full price offer on our farm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are so excited!!!!!!!!
I guess that makes it almost SOLD....


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

That is great news Andi! I am so happy for you and Royce!!!!


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

ajharris said:


> That is great news Andi! I am so happy for you and Royce!!!!


Thanks Mandy!


----------



## jconde (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm new to this forum and just curious if your property sold through an inquiry from this board. 
Your place looks very nice; I'm familiar w/ that area. It's beautiful country. (I've been to the Rune Stone)
Congratulations on your sale.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi jconde, the rune stone is just up the road from us! No, we actually sold through our realtor. I had lots of ads in different places and although it garnered attention, she is the one who brought in the buyer! We love her. She worked her bottom off to sell this place for us.  We are now under contract and packing our stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!!!
Are you considering selling??


----------



## jconde (Sep 13, 2010)

Possibly...we have 11 acres in NW Arkansas. (Eureka Springs area) It's unimproved land and a few years ago Hurricane Ike and then the ice storm knocked down tons of trees. We don't have the time or energy to clean it up. (we're talking bulldozers) 
Of course, no one would want to buy it as is. 

Are you staying in SE Ok? Nice area.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

wow, you should post it anyway and see if you get any responses. Even if someone on here doesn't want to buy it, they may know someone that does.  You never know!
I think we are moving up to NE OK instead. More job opportunities and homeschoolers that actually want to do something together. Besides, we know ppl up that way too. We won't be too lonely for long.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Our buyer may have backed out on us. Not sure yet. He has gone past the deadline to get his earnest money in before the contract is null and void. We gave him another 24hrs and he still hasn't come through. 
IF we have to cancel the contract our place will be back on the market. If anyone is looking.......


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

maybe you'll get another quickly


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

It was put on her website right after this posted. She is a great real estate agent. This house was listed for over a yr without a hint of a buyer. This lady got it and 3 weeks later had a buyer.  We really like her.


----------

